# رابطه مهندسي المساحه



## سعيد شعبان (5 يوليو 2007)

الان لاول مرة رابطه مهندسي المساحه
ياريت الكل يخش ويشارك علي فكره الموضوع ده جامد جدا


----------



## engramy (5 يوليو 2007)

أنا أول مشارك
وللأسف أنا مسمهتش عن هذه الرابطة


----------



## سعيد شعبان (7 يوليو 2007)

تابع الموقع كويس وفي خلال ايام ان شاء الله سيتم فتح باب العضويه ومقرها الاسكندريه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 يوليو 2007)

اخي سعيد شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## مجدى طرطور (8 يوليو 2007)

, انا مشترك رقم 2 وياللة ايدى بايدك


----------



## وضاح التويتي (9 يوليو 2007)

انشاء الله نجد فيه الفائدة للجميع


----------



## سعيد شعبان (9 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يكرمكم جميعا
وياريت نبلغ كل اللي نعرفه عنها


----------



## هانى 2500 (12 يوليو 2007)

فكرة جيدة جدا


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت تعطونا خبر على الاميل


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا بس عندى سوال هل مسموح لغير المصرييييييين


----------



## اسلام صبحى (20 أغسطس 2007)

هل هى موجودة


----------



## ساره2222 (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
نعم رابطة مهندسى المساحه المصريين موجوده فعلا و انا عضو فيها انا و العضو plane2010 و سأحاول ان اجد لكم العنوان بالتفصيل عموما هى فى العتبه بالقاهره


----------



## سعيد شعبان (21 أغسطس 2007)

نعم هي موجود


----------



## elfatih (22 أغسطس 2007)

الرابطة دى للمصريين فقط ولا شنو؟


----------



## حماده مصطفى احمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته انا اسمى محمد مصطفى احمد اعمل الان مدير تنفيزى لاعمال المساحه بموسسه طرق بمكه المكرمه وانا فعلا عضوا فى رابطه المساحين المصرينعندما كانت بشارع الجيش القاهرهوكان رقم عضويتى 3110وذلك سنة 1997


----------



## ahmedlutfi (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
كنت اطمح بايجاد رابطة المساحين العرب 
وليس للمصريين فقط


----------



## سلمان الراوي (25 أغسطس 2007)

انا مهندس مساحة واحب هذا الاختصاص جدا واحب كل من يحب هذا القسم


----------



## مهندس ديكابري (26 أغسطس 2007)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر أنكم أخبرتونا بمثل هذه الجمعية


----------



## سلمان الراوي (26 أغسطس 2007)

اريد المشاركة في هذه الجمعية او الرابطة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سلمان الراوي (26 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف يتم الاشتراك في هذه الرابطة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسم مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة المراقبين توضيح موضوع رابطة مهندسى المساحة
وهل هى لمهندسين المساحة فقط ام للمساحين ايضا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

انني المهندس المساح وسوف اشارك في هذا الرابط لاني من محبي علم المساحه وخصوصا هندسة المساحه


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*جمعية المساحة المصرية*

شكرا على مجهودك يابشمهندس سعيد واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرم م/ محمد سند
واتمني من الله التوفيق في ان تكون هذه الرابطه هي الاولي في مصر والعالم العربي كله
ومعا نحوالتقدم


----------



## mady_sameh2010 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
ارجو موافاتي بعنوان الرابطة بالتحديد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جيد الى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد عمران (25 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه انا والله العظيم اخصائى مساحه ونفسى اشتغل بتخصصى بالله عليكم ارجو المساعده


----------



## عرفه السيد (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله الحلم هيتحقق قريبااااا


----------



## اكبار الهمه (26 يناير 2010)

*استفسار*

انا منصورصالح منصور وحاصل على دبلوم هندسه قسم المساحه عام 88ــ89 واود ان اسال على امكانية الانظمام الى هذه الرابطه وكما اتسال على وجود دورات تدريبية في مجال المساحه في الرفع المساحي بالاجهزه الحديث وان وجد اتمنى التوضيحكاملا وخصوصا الرسوم المطلوبه ومدة الدوره 
كما اريد ان وضح لكم اني اعمل طرف البنك العقاري وان جنسيتي ليبي نامل الاجابه على هذه الاستفسارات ولكم مني فائق التقدير


----------



## عرفه السيد (27 يناير 2010)

للاستفسار اتصل على تليفون 0126422551


----------



## مصطفى المزين (1 مارس 2010)

*عنوان رابطة المساحين بالقاهره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد عنوان رابطة المساحين وكيفية الاشتراك


----------



## علي فؤاد (1 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس مساحة عايز اشترك مصري ومقيم بالسعودية يا ريت اعرف ازاي اشترك


----------



## ezy_sh (1 مارس 2010)

الفكرة جميلة جدا وياريت كلنا نشارك فيها 
مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## شاادي (6 مارس 2010)

انا عضو في الرابطة برقم عضوية 3138 من 2002


----------



## شاادي (6 مارس 2010)

اريد أعرف عنوان الرابطة الجديد لانني اشتركت فيها وهي في مقر ش الجيش بالعتبة وانا مقيم خارج مصر واريد أن أعرف الامتيازات والاشتراكات أو أوصلوني لمسئول الرابطة


----------



## شاادي (6 مارس 2010)

أريد أن أعرف كيف لنا ان نستكمل دراساتنا للحصول على درجة البكالريوس مع العلم انني خريج من1994 وهل في كليات خاصة أو أكاديميات تقبلنا ولا ايه النظام


----------



## عمرو سليم (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم رسام هندسي 
و نريد انشاء رابطة للرسامين كرابطتكم 
ما هي الخطوات 
و هل هناك محامي او شخص معين يمكن ان ينهي لنا الاوراق الروتينية ؟؟؟
و ما هي سبل التعاون بيننا


----------



## فالكون (3 فبراير 2011)

الرابطة لا فائدة منها وكل القائمين عليها لا يهمهم الا المكسب المادى وعلى راسهم السيد الزغبى وشركاة ويا ريت كفاية نصب على الناس


----------



## e_ m (4 فبراير 2011)

انا مشترك فى رلبطة مهندسى المساحة فى العتبة هى دى غيردى ولا ده فرع منها


----------



## حيدرداخل (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميع الاخوى والاخوات الاحباء حيدرداخل مهندس مساحه احتاج الى دورات تدريبه على كيفية استخدام جهاز gps نوع leica او trimle مع جزيل الشكر


----------

